# I miss you very much



## GustavoWoltmann

I would like to know how to say. I miss you very much in tagalog. Can you help me again.

Regards,
Gustavo Woltmann


----------



## DotterKat

Taglish would be the best way to express this.  You can simply say _Miss na miss kita_.


----------



## mataripis

Sabik akong makita ka.


----------

